# Navarre Beach Tips



## Fisherfromil (Jul 15, 2014)

Headed to Navarre for annual family vacation, be fishing the beach on Navarre Beach down by the Gulf National Seashore any tips would be helpful.

Question on drag..how tight do you set yours? Last year at Perdido Key had several big hits, massive pole bend, but when I put any pressure on it the fish would break off. Using like 30lb braid.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Keep your drag VERY loose while your rod is in the pipe. Otherwise a big red or ray will pull it in. Adjust it as you are reeling in.
Get some circle hooks.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I agree, keep the drag light. If you grab some 2/0 circle hooks, you should be able to hook up with no issues. Double bottom rigs, or a carolina rig. I use both depending on conditions. Good luck with grass attacking your mono in the surf right now. If you find a good clear spot, let me know. I live here, and have been checking multiple spots. Yesterday was awful.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

In front of our house 2as clear today, about 2 miles west of the pier. Drove down to the Pier around noon and the West side got slammed by about an acre of grass while we were there. Swimmers were running out of the water like the blob was about to eat them. Wish I had done a video.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I waited it out all day just west of the pier. As the tide was going out most of the grass cleared, slime was not as bad, and I managed to have a good evening. I'll post the pics later.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yepper, light drag. I like Owner Mutu Light circles #1. They've done well on just about everything. Bull reds, rays, etc. all the way down to 8" ground mullet.


----------

